# The Art of Glass Blowing



## FastTrax (Apr 25, 2022)

www.oberk.com/HistoryofGlassBlowing

www.hollywoodhotglass.com

www.curlie.org/Arts/Crafts/Glass/Blowing

www.artsheaven.com/the-art-of-glass-blowing/

www.sacramentoartglass.com/the-process-of-blowing-glass.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glassblowing


























https://www.youtube.com/c/LiveLaughLoveArt/videos


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 25, 2022)

*If you ever get the opportunity to visit the Corning Museum of Glass, in downstate NY, it is great. I have been several times, and always take in the glass blowing shows.

Corning Museum of Glass*


----------



## Jace (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes,, there was a show on PBS @ Dale Chihuly, famous glass artist...
Fascinating..he has created many extraordinary, outstanding pieces.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 25, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *If you ever get the opportunity to visit the Corning Museum of Glass, in downstate NY, it is great. I have been several times, and always take in the glass blowing shows.
> 
> Corning Museum of Glass*


I have been there. Very nice place.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Apr 25, 2022)

We 


Jace said:


> Yes,, there was a show on PBS @ Dale Chihuly, famous glass artist...
> Fascinating..he has created many extraordinary, outstanding pieces.


Have been to the Chihuly Garden and Glass museum in Seattle. Very nice.


----------



## Remy (Apr 26, 2022)

Love art glass. Even glass that isn't really considered art glass.

There is an art studio in Northern California. I was watching a YouTube video of a reseller back east. She picked up a vase, read the bottom, the art glass studio, but put it down. Several people commented OMG, you should have got that, they are expensive. But she didn't know. Really how could she.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 26, 2022)

Yea, suck in and sear you lungs
Sucking in was/is big danger amoung tube benders (name for guys that blow the neon on neon signs).


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 26, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *If you ever get the opportunity to visit the Corning Museum of Glass, in downstate NY, it is great. I have been several times, and always take in the glass blowing shows.
> 
> Corning Museum of Glass*



My mom went there, oh, maybe 20 years ago, enjoyed herself very much (New Jersey here).


----------

